#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   OP wegen Schlauchbrust vor/nach Schwangerschaft? >

## TinaL44

Hey Leute,   Ich hab sehr viel gelesen, aber nicht wirklich Hilfe in schon alten Beiträgen gefunden. Ich schäme mich schon seit der Pubertät für die Form meiner Brust und hoffte sehr lange, dass mit zunehmendem Alter sich meine Situation verbessern würde. Jetzt bin ich schon 23 und die Form ist gleich geblieben. Speziell mein Selbstbewusstsein ist deshalb sehr stark betroffen ein passender Bikini ist kaum zu finden, Geschlechtsverkehr ohne T-Shirt - eher die Ausnahme. Ich hab sehr viel im Internet recherchiert und bin zB. hier hin https://www.mooci.org/brust-op/tubul...schlauchbrust/ gestoßen und denke über eine Brust OP nach. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht warten sollte bis Kinder habe und es dann machen sollte, da sich ja durch die Schwangerschaft die Brüste nochmal völlig verändern. Hat hier jmd vl schon Erfahrung mit Brust OP´s vl speziell vor der Schwangerschaft?   
Danke schon mal für die Tipps !

----------

